# The Green...



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Well the trip was awesome, can I say I love fly fishing? Well I should say I love it now, at first I wasn't quite as impressed. It's harder than it looks :wink:

So tuesday morning I rose from the grips of death at 0400 (I've hated getting up early since the Corps ruined it for me) The excitment began to rise as I headed to meet the guys at the office. We met at 0530 and introduced those that didn't know eachother. We got rides situated and off we went. We had to make a stop in heber for drinks and the little boys room. I decided to buy a wooden C&R net while at the gas station and caught flak from the guys. (some of them were glad I did by the end) Back on the road until the next stop. We exchanged "war" stories in our vehicle and all the other good stuff. We arrived in Roosevelt and ran into the walmart to get lunch (They have some good chicken wings and buffalo chicken and stuff) We continued to Vernal. We got our grub on at the 7-11 cafe. It was some pretty good grub. Then it was on to the final leg of our trip. We continued to Little Hole on the Green. And the lessons began. My casting was really suffering and it took me a while to figure it out, but when I did boy did I have fun.




























We spent all day on the river leaving at about 1800 headed for the Flaming Gorge Resort for some more grub. The grub was good and filling. We dropped in and visited with the attendent in the store. He gave us a lot of good information and we gave him some buisness. Really nice guy I was very impressed. After our guts were full and we had a few more flies for the box it was off to the Red Canyon Lodge. We settled in for the night watched the new Bond movie. It was alright, I was really lookin forward to bed though.

Day 2 we woke up and headed for a different area. Not really sure how we got there or what it was called but it was a little different. It was a smaller river but a lot of fun. A lot more difficult fishing thats for dang sure. I think it made me a better fly fisher. Definitely tested my patience. It was very rewarding when I finally started catching them though. They were a little small though. It was a lot of fun. pretty area.



















We ran into a herd of Big Horn ewes that weren't very skiddish. They stuck pretty close to us not worried about us fishin.










It was a great trip with great company looking forward to the next one.


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Nice report and pics, sounds like a great time. Neat seeing the wildlife.


----------



## troutwhisperer (Jan 1, 2009)

The Green is a flyfishing paradise, Great report & pictures Thanks for sharing.


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

From the looks of things, it looks like you were fishing Sheep creek. Did you happen to notice if there was still ice on the reservoir where that creek dumps in? (Sheep Creek bay) I'd check for myself but I have been out of town working.

Just for future info, I think it's faster to get to the Green by taking I-80 instead of Hwy. 40.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

I think I can be safe and speak for USmarine that it is not Sheep Creek. It is a spring fed creek. Sheep Creek bay is free of ice. Next time you are there fish the pond out in fron of RCL. You won't be disappointed. :wink: 

Great report, USMarine. Beautiful country. Its been too long since i've been over that way. I spent a couple summers living in Manila in HS. Cook breakfast at the Flaming Gorge Cafe and around noon hit the streams just about every single day.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Good going Marine !! 

Cool story !! 8)


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Thanks gents it was a lot of fun, it wasn't Sheep Creek. I don't know the name but that doesnt sound familiar. It was a great trip a lot of fun. I'm enjoying this fly fishin stuff.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Jones Hole


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Sounds vaguely familiar, not sure though....


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

It looks like you had a awesome time thanks for sharing the photos.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

It was an awesome trip, thanks to all you guys for your suggestions and information it was a big help on the river...


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

Glad you were able to have a good time, pretty river.


----------



## patbbb (Mar 24, 2008)

jones hole


----------

